# Desayuno: Hombre de 31 años que se identifica como una niña de 15 años juega al fútbol con niñas pequeñas en Holanda.



## gallofino (30 Ago 2022)

Que bonito el progresismo, imagino que los padres de las niñas estarán encantados


----------



## UpSpain (30 Ago 2022)

Los nórdicos han caído. Espero que una vez mas , los países mediterráneos-católicos salven la civilización.


----------



## spamrakuen (30 Ago 2022)

No me lo creo. 
Alguna foto de pavo jugando junto a su equipo?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Ago 2022)

Es más dice ser homosexual y se ha follado a cinco....les dice por el culo te la hinco.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Ago 2022)

Si fuese al revés, una mujer entre niños, los mismos pagafantas que intervienen en este o cualquier otro hilo por el estilo estarían diciendo "hojala me uviese pasado a mi gñe gñe"


----------



## Dan Daly (30 Ago 2022)

La van a legalizar y lo sabeis. 

Y nadie lo va a impedir.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Que bonito el progresismo, imagino que los padres de las niñas estarán encantados


----------



## ELOS (30 Ago 2022)

Los padres deberían haberse opuesto a esas leyes 
Ahora a mamarla.
Lo peor es que lo paguen los más inocentes, los niños


----------



## lamoffj (30 Ago 2022)

Estoy engordando mucho con tanta NVTRICIÓN.


----------



## spamrakuen (30 Ago 2022)

Os creeis cualquier mierda. 

Lo que chirria de la noticia es lo de la edad. 

Que yo sepa, ningún pais reconoce la identidad de edad.


----------



## lamoffj (30 Ago 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Os creeis cualquier mierda.
> 
> Lo que chirria de la noticia es lo de la edad.
> 
> Que yo sepa, ningún pais reconoce la identidad de edad.



Parece que esa parte es falsa. Dice que con las hormonas "se siente como si tuviera 15 años" o algo así. Pero lo de que juegue en un equipo de mujeres, todas menores de 20 años (no dice la edad exacta, de modo que aquí tampoco se puede saber si de verdad tienen 15 años como dice el OP), y que esté dispuesto a desplazarse no sé cuántos kilómetros, huele mal.

Me parece bien compartir la nutrición, pero hagámoslo con criterio para que no nos "desmonten" nada.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Ago 2022)

Lo peor de todo no es que la noticia sea un bulo. Si no que en este año 2.022 PERFECTAMENTE PUEDE SER POSIBLE


----------



## Descuernacabras (30 Ago 2022)

De los progres me espero cualquier cosa, por esperpéntica y asquerosa que parezca. Son enfermos mentales y un verdadero peligro para la sociedad.


----------



## Rocker (30 Ago 2022)

Fake news, sino ya estaría en medios de prensa reales no en una web de noticias poco creíbles, o saldría en más webs o prensa internacional conocida. Aparte de eso, esas gilipolleces nunca se van a admitir, ya es bastante de locos lo de los trans pero lo de la edad es de subnormales profundos.

Otra cosa es que sea entrenador de niños o niñas, pero si llega a identificarse como tener otra edad, ya te digo yo que ahí saltan las alarmas de no estar bien de la cabeza, ningún padre en su sano juicio dejaría a sus hijos con este tipo de gente, ya es difícil dejarlos a entrenar, hay que tener mucha comunicación con los hijos para detectar conductas raras a tiempo por parte de entrenadores o profesores o incluso del personal de la iglesia si se les está llevando a la catequesis para hacer la primera comunión. Muchísimo cuidado siempre con los hijos para saber identificar conductas raras de la gente de los entornos de cualquier actividad escolar o extra escolar.


----------



## Diablo (30 Ago 2022)

@xicomalo encantado con la noticia


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Ago 2022)

Qué hijoputa, se va a hinchar a ver chortinas a pelito


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Ago 2022)

Igual tienes una visión obsoleta y estereotipada de la vida, sesgada por tu visión de pagafantas y misandrica por adoctrinamiento desde la cuna. Bien conectadito a la realidad de la matrix. Pedofilia es pedofilia, no existe distinción por razón de sexo en los manuales de psiquiatría, solo en tu imaginación.


----------



## Juan Niebla (30 Ago 2022)

y si se ve como niña para qué quiere el pene, que se lo corten, no?


----------



## AMP (30 Ago 2022)

Primero se identifica como niña de diez años y luego revienta al pedo. Inimputable.


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Que bonito el progresismo, imagino que los padres de las niñas estarán encantados



No me lo puedo creer?.
Pero que padres tienen estas niñas?.


----------



## Kluster (30 Ago 2022)

Y encima en Holanda, con lo que abundan los pedobears por allí.


----------



## coronavirus2020 (30 Ago 2022)

No me sorprende, es en Holanda donde ya existe un movimiento que aboga por los 'derechos' de los pedófilos. Son los nuevos homosexuales allá.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Lo peor de todo no es que la noticia sea un bulo. Si no que en este año 2.022 PERFECTAMENTE PUEDE SER POSIBLE



Este es el punto. Que cuando la lees, no puedes asegurar que sea falso


----------



## FilibustHero (30 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es más dice ser homosexual y se ha follado a cinco....les dice por el culo te la hinco.



Muchos homosexuales follan con mujeres solo por vicio


----------



## Adler Paulson (30 Ago 2022)

Un Enfermo más


----------



## EL BRAYAN (30 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Que bonito el progresismo, imagino que los padres de las niñas estarán encantados



Pues patadón en los cojones y que lo lleven al ginecólogo a que le revisen los ovarios.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Que bonito el progresismo, imagino que los padres de las niñas estarán encantados



maldita sociedad enferma


----------



## kabeljau (30 Ago 2022)

Como esto, que lo pusieron en una marquesina de autobús en C/Mallorca, de Warralona, muy cerca de la Sagrada Familia.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Ago 2022)

¿Fake? Esto sería demasiado ya...


----------



## machote hispano (30 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Fake? Esto sería demasiado ya...



Aaaaah, sí, yo también era así de ingenuo. 
En Holanda ya están pensando dispensar pastillas del suicidio, por si alguien las necesita, y sin receta... , ¿qué no harán "legal"?, esa es la pregunta.


----------



## _Zen_ (30 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Los nórdicos han caído. Espero que una vez mas , los países mediterráneos-católicos salven la civilización.



Expaña tambien


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Ago 2022)

El caramelito de cualquier pederasta.


----------



## Ballenero37 (30 Ago 2022)

Esos padres no es que lo permitan, es que disfrutan de lo votado, esos son progres a mas no poder, que lo disfruten con gusto.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

En esos países nórdico- protestantes que tanto admira el Comunismo, el Internacionalismo va unos cuantos pasos por delante de países occidentales-católicos al ser países en los que la gente es más "disciplinada", es decir, más entusiasta en eso de obedecer, y que llevan mucho tiempo con elevados PIB per cápita, lo que da rienda suelta a las extravagancias.
Duque de Feria seal of approval.


----------



## nate (30 Ago 2022)

Si fuera un moro de 50 años dirían que son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ago 2022)

Higoeputa 

Compartiendo vestuario con chortinas de 15 años con cuerpos de 26...


----------



## noseyo (30 Ago 2022)

También en la duchas


----------



## _Zen_ (30 Ago 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Fake news, *sino ya estaría en medios de prensa reales no en una web de noticias poco creíble*s, o saldría en más webs o prensa internacional conocida. Aparte de eso, esas gilipolleces nunca se van a admitir, ya es bastante de locos lo de los trans pero lo de la edad es de subnormales profundos.
> 
> Otra cosa es que sea entrenador de niños o niñas, pero si llega a identificarse como tener otra edad, ya te digo yo que ahí saltan las alarmas de no estar bien de la cabeza, ningún padre en su sano juicio dejaría a sus hijos con este tipo de gente, ya es difícil dejarlos a entrenar, hay que tener mucha comunicación con los hijos para detectar conductas raras a tiempo por parte de entrenadores o profesores o incluso del personal de la iglesia si se les está llevando a la catequesis para hacer la primera comunión. Muchísimo cuidado siempre con los hijos para saber identificar conductas raras de la gente de los entornos de cualquier actividad escolar o extra escolar.



Cómo las muertes por la "vacuna"


----------



## Fenris (30 Ago 2022)

Si eso pasa en España *yo también me identificare como una niña de 15 años del equipo contrario y a la primera jugada lo dejo tetraplegico de una patada en el cuello.*


----------



## rondo (30 Ago 2022)

Pagafantas detected


----------



## rondo (30 Ago 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Fake news, sino ya estaría en medios de prensa reales no en una web de noticias poco creíbles, o saldría en más webs o prensa internacional conocida. Aparte de eso, esas gilipolleces nunca se van a admitir, ya es bastante de locos lo de los trans pero lo de la edad es de subnormales profundos.
> 
> Otra cosa es que sea entrenador de niños o niñas, pero si llega a identificarse como tener otra edad, ya te digo yo que ahí saltan las alarmas de no estar bien de la cabeza, ningún padre en su sano juicio dejaría a sus hijos con este tipo de gente, ya es difícil dejarlos a entrenar, hay que tener mucha comunicación con los hijos para detectar conductas raras a tiempo por parte de entrenadores o profesores o incluso del personal de la iglesia si se les está llevando a la catequesis para hacer la primera comunión. Muchísimo cuidado siempre con los hijos para saber identificar conductas raras de la gente de los entornos de cualquier actividad escolar o extra escolar.



Otro progre subnormal,que no se da cuenta de la mierda de sociedad que han creado ellos,los medios de comunicación ocultan esas noticias,putita del sistema


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Ago 2022)

¿Lo ha verificado Ana Pastor o está vetado como lo de los inmigrantes supuestamente acogidos en su chalet (en la entrevista a Marine Le Pen)?


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (30 Ago 2022)

Putos protestantes, viva la Cristiandad. Cómo hemos permitido que se adueñen del Marketing y seamos nosotros los de la leyenda negra y ellos los “salvadores”? Es acojonante.


----------



## Passenger (30 Ago 2022)

Y no hay ningun padre de 120 kilos q se resetee a niña y le haga la misma entrada q Goicoechea a Maradona?

Goicoechea, hijo de puta, irás al infierno de los troncos futboleros


----------



## Lucky_Seven (30 Ago 2022)

Y no los matan. No matan a esos putos enfermos.


----------



## zirick (30 Ago 2022)

Progresismo en estado puro


----------



## jkaza (30 Ago 2022)

Ventana de Overton de libro. Te van diciendo cosas como estas, que aunque sean fakes, las gente las va tolerando hasta que pasen de verdad y la gente ya lo vea normal.


----------



## Life park (30 Ago 2022)

Cuando esté en los vestuarios con ellas, volverá a identificarse como hombre de 31



Cuando la policía vaya a deternerle, niña de 15 años otra vez, sorry


----------



## - Rey de los piratas- (30 Ago 2022)

Lo primero, por el titulo del hilo y algunos comentarios


Eso nunca seria pedofilia, la pedofilia es la atraccion a niños, niños biologicos, esto es, pre puberscentes (antes de la pubertad, que es el paso biologico del niño al adulto), una "niña" como decis de 15 años, que en realidad es una mujer joven, esta lista para parir, el paso de cualquier animal de niño a adulto es precisamente este, la capacidad de reproducirse, preñar en caso de los machos y ser preñada en las hembras

Por logica si tiene capacidad de reproduccion, hormonas sexuales y ganas de tenerlo, etc...pese a que le puedas llamar niño o considerarlo legalmente....nunca lo es....es un adulto a nivel biologico

La pedofilia es la atraccion antinatural que se da hacia humanos a los que biologicamente no deberias estar atraido, es decir niños, es decir humanos no preparados para tener sexo ni concaracteristicas esxuales de ningun tipo

Esto se ve hasta en las pelis usanas (en la ultima de Tarantino por ejemplo,Brad pitt lleva a una chortina que quiza tenga 15 0 17 o 21, el no lo sabe, la chica le ofrece una mamada, el le pide una identificacion para ver si es legal follarsela, es decir, lo que le preocupa es que vengan unos funcionarios del sistema y le tiren en una caja por hacer un acto consentido y naturalmente logico pero que unos eñores que controlan a los policias te dicen que no hagas y si ahces, pese a que te apetece, seras lanzado en una caja)

Es decir, si la chica le hubiese dicho que tiene la edad x por la que la mafia con el monopolio de la fuerza te dan permiso el lo haria...lo que uqiere eitar es ser lanzado en la caja.

La realidad fisica de la chica es exactamente la misma, es mas, se reconoce implicitamente, al tener que preguntarle su edad, es decir al estar confuso que puede tener perfectamente la edad arbitraria permitida, es decir que fisicamente no hay ningun cambio y esto genera dudas

Basicamente le tiene que pedir el carne porque biologicamente, fisicamente, en la realidad, es una adulta, pasa perfectamente por, genera confusion

En principio y por sentido comun todo el mundo sabe lo que es un niño, no te ahce falta pedir ningun carne ni DNI...igual que todo el mundo sabe lo que es un hombre o mujer con verlo....o no? Intuitivamente todo el mundo sabe lo que es un niño al verlo, no deberia generar ninguna confusion, no hay confusion posible igual que en nuestras relaciones sociales, al salir de fiesta y ver si hay muchachas sabemos con una mirada, en 0.00001 segundos si lo que miramos es una mujer o un hombre....pero esto ultimo por ejemplo ya no es asi hoy dia en el mundo progre y legislativo, no? Hay que pedir el dato, hay mucha gente que ya tiene asimilado que lo que ve puede generar confusion, que eso que mira con atributos claros de tio, que es un tio y que se llame paco probablemtne quiza sea una mujer, y ante la duda no preguntara o lo tratara de forma ambigua y sei se le dice que es una mujer le llamra mujer, si le dice que es mujer lo tratara como tal, lo dara por bueno, pese a que sea arbitrario lo considerara como tal, lo creera como dogma sin ningun analisis y tendra una repsuesta emocional seria contra todoa persona enseñandole dicha disonancia

Una disonancia entre la realidad fisica percibida a priori, lo que veo, la realidad fisica

Y lo aprendido culturalmente

Ves una disonancia entre lo fisico y loq ue te han enseñado que esta bien a nivel teorico y mental....y se produce una esquizofrenia, en la que haces que predomine lo segundo, peus se te enseña con refuerzo positivo cosntnate que si señalas eso seras visto como malo malo (facha, o lo que sea) y si aceptas lo teorico seras bueno bueno

Si se les enseña a los usanos que lo bueno es la edad de 23 diran que es 23....o lo que les echen...porque no funciona por valores morales o por razonamientos....es mero dogma....es lo que vemos siempre...gregarismo puro, lo que me echen, si hubiesen naciod en la epoca de franco serian franquistas, es mas, si Franco reviviese y tomase el poder se desdecirian en su mayoria y todos seria Franquistas en 3 años.....igual que se paso de sologripistas y reirse de las mascarillas a abrazarlas religiosamente, de no molar el tema homosexual a abrazarlo de lleno...o lo que echen

Esto se refuerza con la propia gente, hay un sector que traga la propaganda de turno pero es el menor %, la mayoria de gente simplemente calla por evitar probelmas o por miedo, ya que hay un refuerzo primero positivo apoyando a los que apoyan este discurso (gente con autoestima baja o sobresocializados que quieren ser vistos como buenos buenos) y gente que teme debatir o decir os pasais de frenada por ser llamados malos malos, quedar en ridiculo en sociedad, no saber defender su punto, etc.....( que tiene un sentido gregario y evolutivo tambien, ya que si quedabas fuera de la tribu podias morir)...y al final el discurso de turno que apoye el gobierno se impone, en muchos casos por ser injustamente llamado con estas etiquetas malas (facha, transfobo, conspiranoico, machista, lo que sea)

El poder sabe bien que usa mal estos temrinos y su finalidad, ellos apoyan un discurso de turno (ejemplo las mujeras son muy maltratadas) que en princpio todos podriamos apoyar (protejamos a esas mujeres correcto), luego van a por su verdadero objetivo, jdoer las relacioens hombre mujer, bajar la natalidad, lo que sea......sacan una ley anticonstitucional, si criticas esta pasada de frenada seras llamado esa palabra policia y por tnato malo malo (acaso te gusta que maltraten a las muejres?) te diran

No, lo que no me gusta es esta medida arbitraria y draconiana que justificas con lo primero, con lo que es de sentido comun

Y asi va muriendo el sentido comun, pue se usan palabras policia y malabares mentales y emocionales para promover la narrativa que interese en cada momento, achantando a los que se dan cuenta fomentando que no se debata

Tambien lo relaciono con la sobresocializacion que hablaba kazysnki y con el papel del colegio, en el que se nos educa en que unos señores del estado nos evaluan (nos dicen que si valemos o no )con caritas sonrientes si eres obediente y bueno y caritas malas malas si no eres obendietnes, mas adelante se da con las notas fometnando qeu si memorizas y reptires bien lo qeu unos señores te enseñan y evaluan (señores que trabajan para el estado) tendras buenas notas y por tanto seras exitoso, si no repites bien de memoria lo que te enseñan y sales de esa liena seras mal evaluado....es un condicionamiento que se acaba arrastrando toda la vida...lo cual es el objetivo de la educacion formal

Condicionarte a que quieras ser llamado bueno bueno y miedo a ser llamado malo malo segun lo bien que repitas lo que memorizas...de ahi que poca gente sea lo suficientemente buena para rezonarp or ellos mismos....son gente muy valida pues han conseguido pasarp or el sistema educativo epro que el sistema educativo no pase por ellos



La atraccion a una de 15 años es totalmente natural para cualqueir hombre al menos a nivel fisico, de hecho en Holanda creo que la edad de consentimiento sexual es precisamente 15 años, como seria en Francia (15), polonia (15), etc.... en ESPAÑA son 16 a dia de hoy.

Alemania portugal, Austria y Hungria tienen de 14.

Ese tio que yo sepa en Holanda podria follarse a una de 15, (si no hacerlo en Francia) y si no esperarse un año y una de 16 en España

Otra cosa es que el tema de transedad sea el proximo salto logico del NWO, uno puede sentirse como quiera, mas joven, mas mayor (hay gente con mentalidad adolescente a los 50 y hay gente que a los 14 le mola mas leer, fumar en pipa y hablar de politica, okey todo bien) otra cosa es querer legislar sobre eso e imponerlo como realidad objetiva

Pero si lo pensais es el salto logico, pues si el como me siento por dentro (totalmente legitimo que te sientes mujer, o negro) es legislable e incluso se impone por la fuerza como medida objetiva (es decir, en vez de reconocer que me puedo sentir mujer, o negro (que lo hago, de cintura para abajo)

Creeis que la pedofilia es legal en estos paises?



Hay que separar el concepto biologico (la realidad) del tema legal y cultural (arbitrario y cambiante), pasa que ,como en el resto de temas hoy dia predomina un dogma muy fuerte y arbitrario del segundo, cultural y legal, pero realmente es mas cultural que legal

De hecho en Estados unidos (cuna de la que nos llega todo esta obsesion) en 38 de 50 estados la edad de consentimiento sexual es 16 años, en EEUU ES DE 16 EN LA MAYORIA DE ESTADOS

Por que la gente tiene la percepcion de que son 18 años? Hay algun salto o cambio biologico de los 16 a los 18? Cambia algo a nivel material y fisico? Hay algun proceso? No, lo cierto es que es totalmente arbitrario, podrian ser 18 como podrian ser 23 o 17, o 15.....es un numero aleatorio, de hecho viene de la epoca en de los años 50 en EEUU cuando los Puritanos de EEUU querian evitar el sexo antes del matrimonio y al no poder preisonar ya para ello preisonaron para subir la edad de consentimineto sexual a la edad minima para casarse, tambien de cuando se queria incorporar al a mujer al mercado laboral y estudiantil y decidieron que ademas de bajar natalidad les venia bien paran o tener que subvencionar tantas madres jovenes

De nuevo, pese a ser en el propio EEUU en la mayoria de estados de 16 años, en Europa entre 14 y 16 en lam ayoria de paises y en el resto del mundo tambien la percepcio nes que son 18 (cuando es asi en el menos de los sitios) , por que?

Por la repeticion constante de Netflix y hollywood, la cultura popular de EEUU (pelis, series sobre todo) dicen y repiten constantemente que son 18, y asi ha quedado en las mentes de la gente, de nuevo, pese a que legalmente es 16 impera lo que dice la "cultura popular" en la mente de la gente ante la ley, es decir, la gente no conoce la ley de sus paises y su percepcion de la realidad es creada antesp or Netflix y Hollywood, la colonizacion cultural de otro pais (que no aplicaria ni en el suyo propio a nivel legal) antes que la ley, hay una dictomia entre ley y lo que la gente cree que es legal y moral....ese es el poder que tienen los medios y como son capaces de crear la percepcion de la gente, un ejemplo de ingeieria social


Es decie, la ley incluido en el pais donde se promeuve que son 18 años y que magicamente pasas de ser un niño a los 17 a magicamente adulto en los 18 (totalmente racional y biologico, para nada arbitrario) dice que a los 14-16 esta bien (segun el pais) pero netflix y hollywood dicen que son 18 y predomina en la mente de la gente que son 18, como un dogma, sin ningun razonamiento detras.

El lenguaje condiciona como vemos la realidad, en EEUU nunca hubo tanta guerra o necesidad como en EUropa, aqui hasta hace bien poco con 15 años se te consideraba lo que eras, un hombre, ya habias trabajado y si no poco te quedaba, habias ayudado a criar a tus hermanos, quiza irias a la guerra, podias hasta tener ya un hijo en camino....con la usanizacion de Europa cada vez se ve mas infantil en el mas sentido a la gente joven (que tambien hay lados buenos, pero casi todos son ligados a la incapacidad de decision irresponsabilidad, tratarlos como retrasados, etc...)


En España hasta 2015 era de 13 años (se consideraba lo que consideraba la naturaleza, que la pubertad indical a edad de follar, el cuerpo esta preparado)

Nunca ha habido problemas en España con estos temas (como el tema feminismo, racismo, que nos vienen importados de los colonizadores culturales de EEUU), desde siempre , cuando se deja a la naturaleza seguir su curso sin intrusismos, las adolescentes de clase iban con los mayores de 2 o 3 años por encima minimo, y los de la misma edad que esas chicas pauntaban a 2 o 3 años menos, la generacion de boomers y langostos hacian de esa forma, pro lo que los abuelos y adultos (de 50 parriba) de hoy hacian parejas de esa forma, no era raro ver al abuelo de venintilargos con una de 15 o 16, con la que se casaba y tenia hijos.

Hasta hace 15 años o asi tampoco era raro ver tios de 20 casi 30 o treinta y pocos con alguna de 15 o 16 (a dia de hoy pasa con las de 16 pero mucho menos por esta percepcion social, que hace que lo que se daria de forma natural se de menos, que tambien se da)

En EEUU tanto progres como puritanos estan de acuerdo en este tema, lo tienene como un dogma sagrado mas (como el del racismo, feminismo hoy dia).pero hoy dia es un tema progre mas que otra cosa.

Lo que llama la atencion es que gente supuestamente de derechas y Europeos y Españoles que nunca tuvimos estas obsesiones , ni con esto, ni con el racismo, ni con nada, acabemos tragando esos dogmas e incluso modificando nuestras leyes para adaptarnos a la colonizacion cultural anglojudia.

No habia nadie que hablase de estas cosas ni tuviese estas obsesiones arbitrarias y emocionalmente aprendidas hasta 2010 o asi, igual que el tema del os negros, las relaciones hombre y mujer y la obsesion con el feminismo....todo nos fue llegando con la llegada de twitter, netflix etc....y va a mas



La atraccion a un cuerpo de sarollado de mujer, caderas, tetas....es totalmente natural, hay una especie de esquizofrenia donde pese a ver un cuerpo desarollado que te atrae autoaprendes a decirte que no, y a los 18 magicamente dices uff que buena que estas....pese a que le desarollo acabó hace años y e l cuerpo es exactamente el mismo.....de hecho podriamos hacer la prueba de enseñar fotos de una de 17 y 16 diciend oque tiene 20 y tantos y luego revelar que tienen 16 o 17 para ver el cortocircuito mental

Igual que la mujer siempre es atraida por hombres mas maduros, como dije antes las chicas desde los 13 o 14 que empizan a salir con tios isempre los buscaban y buscan mas mayores, y los chicos se conformaban con las de 1 o 2 clases menos.

Hay cierta edad donde se produce una especie de cortocircuito por la intromision de las leyes y sobretodo de la cultura usana donde cuando las 15añeras saldrian mucho mas con veinteañeros esto se da menos por la percepcion social, cosa que cuando dejabamos al natural se daba normalmente, cosa que veiamos en generaciones anteriores y menos en los jovenes de hoy.

Esto cumple perfectamente con la naturaleza reproductiva de hombres y mujeres, hipergamia en caso de ellas y polgiamia en la nuestra, a ellas les atrae los chicos mas masyores porque las mujeres buscan al macho de mayor categoria, basicamente para proveer de seguridad y recursos, les atraen "mas maduros" porque saben desenvovlerse mejor, tienen mas experiencia, fuerza fisico y /o recursos (la moto, el coche, dinero de estar trabajando) la mujer busca del hombre seguridad, recursos, proteccion ya que en un ambiente natural 9 meses de embarazo suponene un peligro enorme ante ataques, falta de recursos para las crias, etc...

Los hombres buscamos mas jovenes porque implica fertilidad, somos hipergamos, nuestro objetivo no es realment el matrimonio o quedarnos con una que nos guste....es esparcir nuestra semilla, por algo nos atrae la juventud, caderas anchas, tetas grandes...porque implica fertilidad

Muejr hipergama busca madurez , seguridad, recuross, hombre poligamo busca juventud, muchas parejas sexuales, caderas y tetas anchas, fertilidad.

Por algo ellas son las selectivas y tienen otra filosofia pra follar, buscan los mejroes genes y tambien agarrar al mejor macho, una mala eleccion implicaria crias con peor genetica y /o muerte al no tener los recursos o la capacidad de defenderse del ambiente y otros humanos....tios con mas caracter y domianntes implican seguridad, mas recuros, etc...

Nosotros nos follamos a cualquier cosa (por lo general, depende dle individuo) ya que la programacion ,guiada por la bioquimica, drogas basicamente es esparcete todo lo que puedas


Vivimos en la epoca misandrica en la que esto esta mal visto, he lelgado a ver (en EEUU como no) como llaman al triunfador dicaprio, que solo sale ocn muejres de 25 hacia abajo pedofilo, pedofilia por salir con una de 25..... como si fuera una niña (de 8 o 9 años, pre puberscente, que seria pedofilia de verdad)

Me parece llamativo tambien que todo esto venga de EEUU precisamente, el pais con mas pedofilos al mando que debe haber (salvando quiza alguno de oriente medio, pero pedofilos de verdad, de los que van con niños y hacen rituales y demas historias

Es todo una sobrecompensacion?

La palabreja esta mal usada, es como fascista, machista, conspiranoico....palabras policia que de su maluso y sobreuso acaban por perder significado real....pero que llevan laintencionalidad de parehenderu n discurso social, en este caso es que ir con mujeras jovenes es malo malo, pese a que es natural, porque en nuesttra sociedadl o natural es natinatural y lo antinatural natural

Curiosametne veo y creo que acabaran y estan ya en promover la pedofilia real (la seria esa de netflix, uniendose al fenomeno trans, etc...)

Hasta hace muy poco se tenia claro que era un niño y que no...con la arbitrariedad que se mueve ahora en el discurso social (como lo que es un facha, un machista) cada vez parece menos claro, pues esta basado en eso....nada....lo que digan los medios y la tele, en vez de lo biologico, material, objetivo y el sentido comun

Me parece llamativo que (seguramente por nunca haber parado a pensarlo y la programaicon constante) la gente " de derecha" acabe apoyando el discurso progre en esto

Un poco como el veganismo, que (da para otro hilo) se acaba tragando de refilon al comprar la premisa en que se basan

O incluso en el covid, que cuando se critica a los politicos por no llevarm ascarilal cuando todos las llevabamos muchos interpretan que lo que queremos es que ellos tambien las lleven, aceptando su marco dep ensamiento de que lo que esta bien es que todos las llevemos

@ATARAXIO @Tyg3r @AYN RANDiano2 @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## - Rey de los piratas- (30 Ago 2022)

Y tambien relaciono esto con la importancia y obsesion con el sexo....que no deja de ser una actividad natural y esponanea en la que dos perosnas sel o pasan bien se dan serotonina...poco mas....pero vivimos en una cultura por un lado obsesionada con el sexo.... y por otra que folla poquisimo...un poco como si estuvieran todo el rato diciendonos lo trascendente que es comer, lo bueno que esta, la experienciam istica que supone.....y por otro no hubiera de comer, epoca de hambruna

Sumado a toda una religion de como comer es pecaminoso, malo, peligroso (en este caso orientado al odio al os hombres y misandria, que es mu peligroso, violadores, abuso , etc......dandole siempre un contexto de negatividad, suciedad, epligrosidad.... que os deis cuenta o no es lo que tenemos hoy

Follar ni es tan trascendental, ni tan guay ni tan importante, si fuesemos una sociedad relamente racional lo hariamos mas y con menos dogmas y esfuerzos, hoy dia se folla poco tanto por la naturaleza (hipergmaia, correcto eso esta ahi), pero a nivel racional seria vencible igual que puedes elegirn o follar ocmo hombre, superar las ganas.....pero dejando eso ahi sobretodo por la raciacion se sexo de la mujer para tener poder (en otras culturas se folla mas que en la Española)....y la criminalizacion constante de este por los medios , irenes monteros y demas...aparte del a baja testosterona de los tios....y la mas alta del o normal de ellas (voz, humor)....los espaoles estan androgenizados, ellas mas masculinas de la cuenta y ellos mas femeninos.








Siento que pese haber escrito un tocho no me he explciado bien, cosas del sueño acumulado,pero asi queda

En resumen, que os han comido el coco con pelis y series

Mas adelante quzia abra hilo con esto y con el otro tema que casi me hace pasar de solo leer este foro a tambien comentar en el, el tema del Veganismo

Y un tercero ya tratado aqui pero que hare en mas profunidad de como la narrativa de la segunda guerra mundial era un paso clave para que en Europa aceptemos sin rechistar ser destruidos como pueblos blancos y cualuiqer concepto de identiddad es visto como malo (relacionado tambien con lo trans)

Gracias por venir a mi charla TED

@ATARAXIO @Tyg3r @AYN RANDiano2 @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos 


Queria citar a todo el hilo pero no cabe, a los que os cito que no estais aqui es porque os leo y he leido durante bastante tiempo y por lo que sea vuestras opiniones en general me parecen relevantes o interesantes, este de acuerdo o no con ellas, hay mas pero asi a bote pronto os cite a vosotrs, algo asi como una liga de la justicia o vengadores de burbuja


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Ago 2022)

No te he insultado, simplemente me pareces el clásico pagafantas forocochero. No existe tal diferencia salvo en tu cutre imaginación, es debido al adoctrinamiento antihombre que has recibido desde que tienes conciencia, de ahí tu visión pagafantas, estereotipada y misandrica en estos asuntos. Si lo hace un hombre, debe necesariamente ser un pervertido, si lo hace una mujer no sólo no pasa nada, porque es un ser de luz, sino que como añadido, serían los chicos los que la convertirían en víctimas de su acoso sexual, porque los hombres sólo somos cerdos descerebrados pero las mujeres son damas perfectamente educadas en sí mismas la medida del bien y del mal. Por eso te digoque tienes que ser un imberbe o ya un anciano con sus facultades disminuidas para pensar de una forma tan simplona y tan cutre, por supuesto alejada de la realidad. También creo que hace mucho tiempo que no te relacionas con mujeres, hay que salir de la covacha de vez en cuando, así te evitarías decir alguna que otra gilipollez


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Ago 2022)

- Rey de los piratas- dijo:


> Lo primero, por el titulo del hilo y algunos comentarios
> 
> 
> Eso nunca seria pedofilia, la pedofilia es la atraccion a niños, niños biologicos, esto es, pre puberscentes (antes de la pubertad, que es el paso biologico del niño al adulto), una "niña" como decis de 15 años, que en realidad es una mujer joven, esta lista para parir, el paso de cualquier animal de niño a adulto es precisamente este, la capacidad de reproducirse, preñar en caso de los machos y ser preñada en las hembras
> ...



Pedofilia es la fijación sexual exclusiva de un mayor de 16 años con los menores de 13, ni más ni menos. Se recoge como un trastorno de la conducta sexual.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (30 Ago 2022)

Ejjjjjjjj que la libertad individual de ese individuo de 31 años para meterse en las duchas de niñas de 15 es sagrada. Venga a seguir defendiendo la desregulación de todo.


----------



## - Rey de los piratas- (30 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Ventana de Overton de libro. Te van diciendo cosas como estas, que aunque sean fakes, las gente las va tolerando hasta que pasen de verdad y la gente ya lo vea normal.



He escrito dos tochos justo arriba, pero considero que es justo al contrario

Bueno en realidad tienes razon, es una ventana de overton en tanto en cuanto a lo de transedad, que no deja de ser un refuerzo de la transexualidad y lo que llegara despues (lo leyeron aqui primero) la transraza, es decir, piel blancap ero me identifico como negro, que creo que sera la ultima y la que buscaban en realidad como ultimo paso por mezclar bien Europa

Pero que aun sin agenda son la deriva logica, ya que si puedo imponer legislativametnte como me siento (que me parece legitimo sentirte muejr o negro) pero en ez de ver la realidad completa o reconocerlo simplemente me siento mujer y tnego cuerpo me hombre o me siento negroy tengo piel blanca....dan el salto de me siento mujer o negro y hay que legislar para que si cualquier persona atiende antes a la realidad fisica objetiva a como me siento sea denunciado por odiador, y tenga que primera siempre como em siento al punto de que todo el mundo tendra que vivir en uan esquizofrenia en la que lo teorico y mental es lo que siempre cuenta y prevalence ante lo percibido por los sentidos, razonado u objetico , y si se usa lo segundo sera tratado de odiador, palabra policia de turno y encerrado

Creando una esquizofrenia en la que el sentido comun y lo percibido a priori y que todos entendemos de forma intuitiva cuenta 0


Como pongo arriba una cosa es la pedofilia real (la de las elites) y otra lo que falsamente se llama pedofilia, creo que en este caso la ventana de overton abre lo de la transedad (y quiza algun dia la pedofilia real) y por otro sigue fomentando el relato social misandrico y antinatura de que una de 15 o 16 es pedofilo y malo malo cuando no lo es y es lo mas natural y normal del mundo

Es decir que la ventana de overton podria ir en sentido contrairo de lo que crees, a que se considere algo que en prinicpio era y es natural y bueno como malo


A la vez van abrir el melon de la transedad y quiza luego fomentar algo que es malo y visto como malo como normal


Al igual que son capaces de fomentar otras narrativas contrarias al a vez que colonizar africa por blanquitos o sudafrica es malo pero que colonizar Europa por negritos es bueno y los guettos zonas no go son multiculturalidad

Que si hay aborto en una pareja lo decide la mujera pues es su cuerpo y su decision, pero cuando nace es un marron de los 2 y puede pedirte dinero

Asi con todo

Y si las noticias pueden ser falsas, es decir, nunca sucedio en realidadp orque es uan guerra mental, mientras suceda en tu mente, lo cual es el objetivo es suficiente

Siembran ideas en tu cabeza para obtener reacciones, comportamientos, que aceptes otra,s etc....


El producto eres tu ,las noticias buscan provocar algo en ti, invaidendo primero tu mente


Todas itenen un objetivo de ese tipo, dep rogramacion e igneieria social


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

Dejad ya de llamarlas niñas, o a él pedófilo. Con 15 años no son niñas, sino adolescentes. Y a esas edades en los extremos se verá de todo: algunas chavalas aún sin desarrollar, y otras que serán mujerones indistinguibles de una de más de 20.


----------



## - Rey de los piratas- (30 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Pedofilia es la fijación sexual exclusiva de un mayor de 16 años con los menores de 13, ni más ni menos. Se recoge como un trastorno de la conducta sexual.



Gracias por tu resumen, si
Exacto, es justo lo que he puesto, de como es el propio trastorno a nivel psicologico (viene asi hasta en la wikiprogre, wikipedia) y lo que es realmente, la atraccion en principio antinatural (contrario a la funcion que tiene el sexo y la traccion sexual en la naturaleza) de atraccion por niños, es decir no adultos biologicos, es decir pre puberscentes, es decir humanos previos ala maduracion y con incapacidadde tener sexo y reproducirse

Lo otro, que es totalmente natural, atraccion de cualquier post puberscente, estan haciendo que se vea como malo via netflix y hollywood

Los 18 son arbitrarios y de hecho la edad de consentimiento es 16 incluso en la mayoria de Estaods de EEUU, tambien España, otros de Europa son de 15 y 14

Llamativo es como la colonizacion cultural Usana llega hasta a gente de este tipo de ambientes y foros. Y como han conseguido imponer esa vision y numero arbitrario pese a que la ley de los propiosp aises digan que es menos, y como esta metido a fuego a nivel emocional, como netflix y hollywood son capaces de crear tanto la percepcion de la gente de lo que es (disonancia con la propia moralidad) como crear el concepto del o que es moral (a nivel dogmatico ,incuestionable, indebatible, bajo uso de palabras policia y que se acepta porque.....porque si.....a modo de refuerzos consantes de series y pelis, como pasa con el tema negros, mujeres....ves al prota decir algo pro multiculturalidad y te hacen entender que eso es bueno, ves al malo del a serie ser racista uanque diga algo con sentido comun, cosa que meten a veces, el duscurso de snetido comun de la gente disidente que realmente NO es racista y que en realdiad es correcto...y lo hacen pasar como tal...para que cuando loveas en la relaidad predomine tu programacion netflix....


Son literalmetne los creadores de mitos de nuestro siglo, esl a reaigion moderna, uan vez que entiendes los medios, la cltural o algo tan "inocente" como series yp elis asi....como lo que antes pudo ser el coran o los tomos judios....historias que llevan una carga de dogmas que te programan emocionalmente para condicioanr tu comportamient oy como actua la sociedad....lo veas mas claro

Igual que los comics americanos nacen como propaganda...son religiones modernas.....el cpaitan america luchaba contras los nazis....hoy dia en los comics de marvel hay trans, gays, negros.....y quieres ser como el capitan america, el bueno, no el malvado nazi, del que se hace una caricaturizacion y qpuede que arugmetnos realmente validos y buenos de los nazis sean mezclaos con odio irranicioan ly la verison caricaturizada para que cuando lo veas en el mundo real...lo asocies ocn el nazismo y la vision del malo malo que han creado...y lo desacredites


Cogen con lo que saben que les pueden atacar, porque es la verdad, el sentido comun y lo caricaturizan con un personaje al que se le pondra una carga emocional de malo...y que hara tambien cosas malas irraiconalmente para que asocies ambas cosas


Ejemplo odias a los negros por el hecho de serlo y quieres extemrianrlos? Eso es ser racista y casi nadie es asi

Tienes sentido comun y no quieres que nadie puedea delinquir impunemente y apuñalar chavalas o violar a una joven en manada sin repercusioens oslo por el ehcho de ser negro (racismo encubridor, les dejamos por ser negros, sigue siendo raciso), y que ademas vienen con mentalidadi nvasora a Europa e imponen su islam...es decir, sentido comun que si no hubiera programacion social gente de izuqierdas, los marxistas de hace 50 años te firmarian perfectamente

Pues te metemos ese discurso que no tiene que ver con el racismo y es sentido comun con el perosanje racista iracional de la serie para que tildes falsamnte de racismo lo que no lo es...y no lo escuches pues la emocion se impone


----------



## GonX (30 Ago 2022)

Habia una noticia peor, de un granduyon de 30 años que se identificaba en niña de 6,
y vivia adoptado por una pareja mayor.
*Canadian man leaves family to be transgender six-year-old girl Stefonknee Wolscht | Daily Mail Online*

*




*


----------



## wanamaker (30 Ago 2022)

Un bulo.
Es tan sencillo como meter la noticia en el traductor de google.
Luego que si covid....


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Los padres deberían haberse opuesto a esas leyes
> Ahora a mamarla.
> Lo peor es que lo paguen los más inocentes, los niños



Ese es el error de concepto. Lo deberíamos impedir todos. Todos juntos hacemos fuerza. Si esperamos a que nos afecte lo mismo vamos a salir 4 cada vez.


----------



## lefebre (30 Ago 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Os creeis cualquier mierda.
> 
> Lo que chirria de la noticia es lo de la edad.
> 
> Que yo sepa, ningún pais reconoce la identidad de edad.



Se llama Marjolein Schepers. Tiene 31 años, y ya le han permitido entrenar en el Lisse (incluido compartir vestuario), equipo femenino de menores de 20 años.
La liga kNVB no "lo" deja jugar partidos oficiales, sólo entrenar, por la edad y está luchando por ello, ya que dice que la edad de su DNI tampoco refleja la edad que tiene.





__





Dutch TIM (31) feels 15, wants to be on girls football team


Posted in o/GenderCritical by YesImAWitch




ovarit.com






Aquí reportaje con fotos y te cuenta su transición a mujer de Jordy, su verdadero nombre








Podcast Praot Drents Met Mij met bakker Marjolein Schepers


"Drents doet wel iets met me, maar het is lastig. Het is al lastig als je van man naar vrouw gaat en dan ook nog in het dialect. Dat is dubbel zo moeilijk." Renate Snoeijing praot Drents met warme bakker Marjolein Schepers.




www.rtvdrenthe.nl


----------



## Lammero (30 Ago 2022)

- Rey de los piratas- dijo:


> Lo primero, por el titulo del hilo y algunos comentarios
> 
> 
> Eso nunca seria pedofilia, la pedofilia es la atraccion a niños, niños biologicos, esto es, pre puberscentes (antes de la pubertad, que es el paso biologico del niño al adulto), una "niña" como decis de 15 años, que en realidad es una mujer joven, esta lista para parir, el paso de cualquier animal de niño a adulto es precisamente este, la capacidad de reproducirse, preñar en caso de los machos y ser preñada en las hembras




Qué problemático todo
@Lady_A do something


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Si fuese al revés, una mujer entre niños, los mismos pagafantas que intervienen en este o cualquier otro hilo por el estilo estarían diciendo "hojala me uviese pasado a mi gñe gñe"



¿a donde quieres llegar?


----------



## Busher (30 Ago 2022)

Tiene una pinta de bulo que no se aguanta...


----------



## - Rey de los piratas- (30 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Dejad ya de llamarlas niñas, o a él pedófilo. Con 15 años no son niñas, sino adolescentes. Y a esas edades en los extremos se verá de todo: algunas chavalas aún sin desarrollar, y otras que serán mujerones indistinguibles de una de más de 20.



He puesto dos tochos arriba sobre esto, me alegra ver que hay gente con sentido comun a los que no se les ha impuesto aun la colonizacion cultural yanki

Y no es solo en lo sexual....alli tienen mania en llamar y tratar de niños a 30añeros, pero no en el buen sentido (todos los humanos somos niños, en niño intenro) si no en los malos, en hacerlos incapaces oa lgo asi, irrepsonasbilidad toxica, lloriqueismo barato....

Una cosa que se me olvido mencionar al de la ventana de Overto nde antes (a ver is luego lo copio y pego) es que la idea es esa, subir aun mas edades de consentimiento, llamando pdeofilo lo que antes se consideraria un triunfador, Dicaprio por estar con tias de 25 años....va a lo mismo, que cada vez menos sobretodo blancos fertiles se reprouzcan, dificultarlo todo lo posible desde una vision misandrica de odio a lo natural y los instintos naturales, en este caso exclusviametne del hombre, y que tienen un sentido evolutivo y un fin, pues realmente el sexo es una droga que de manera espiritaul o logica no nos itneresa, realmente tampoco veo mal pasar de ello pues estamos condicionados a hacelro por drogas , e imponerse a ello si uno lo elige ejerciendo su libertad, pero estos quieren imponerlo a los blancos porque consideran el planeta su propiedad yl os humanos tambien, asi que se pueden ir a tomar por culo




Lammero dijo:


> Qué problemático todo
> @Lady_A do something



Y que es lo que proponen? Es decir es asi, las ideas ecologistas de no tener hijos por ejemplo, o los homosexuales ,son ideas autoextinguibles, eso esl o bueno y malo, solo duran una generacion en principio, necesitarian de vientres de alquiler y gente que haga "lo natural" para poder subsistir

Las ecologistas de mas subvencion del estado (como toda mentuira) ya que la gente que pasa de eos se reproduce y los prop no hijos por ecologismo se extinguen 8salvo que sigas subvencionando el altavoz del ecologismpo y enganches a crios de los que pasaban del tema)



Es decir es cierto lo que propone el twit, pero y que? Que proponen? Pues lo que todo, todo va a lo mismo, que los blanquitos vayan contra natura (edades de consentiiento, negros, trans, feminismo)

Una cosa que sem e olvido mencionar al de la ventana de Overton de antes (a ver is luego lo copio y pego) es que la idea es esa, subir aun mas edades de consentimiento, llamando pdeofilo lo que antes se consideraria un triunfador, Dicaprio por estar con tias de 25 años

Como facha machista...palabras policia para desacreditar, aunque van perdiendo efectividad peus su mal uso constante hace que se vuelvan mas blandistas y acada vez mas gente se anime a ir contra el discurso, machista por ejemplo cada vez achanta am enos gente, ya da hasta risa, acordaros de ahce 5-10 años era brutal nadie salia del discurso 1 milimetro, ahora tienes miles de youtubers pasandoselo pro los cojones


Ahora el tocho


Basciamente es eso, como dije uan vez aun familiar le hice ver que su idea de no traer gente a este mundo por el ecologismo y los recursos es una consecuencia de su epoca y el condiconamiento de toda la vida

La gente nunca tiene en cuenta el condicionamiento propio, leyendo historia pueden ver que los de las cruzadas tenian esas ideas por estar condiconados, pero son incapaces o nunca extrapolan que ellos tambien son consecuencia de su epoca y el condicionamiento al que os nsometidos desde niños

Que el ser rebelde es la excepcionm, el ser disidente y al final es si vas a favor o en contra lde la norma social de su epoca....que si hubiesen nacido en otra serian exactamente igual que la mayoria, cruzados, fascistas, nazis...lo que els echen...pues se guiarian pro lo mismo, su gregarismo, tragarian por condicionamient oconstnate y miedo a destacar

Todo va dirigido a lo mismo, netflix y hollywood son el parroco moderno que muestra el cmaino a seguir, crea la percepcion de lo que es el mundo y enseña los valores, ser pro negros y moros, el no querer tener hijos, ya no a los 40 o asi (que me parece orrecto para los hombres) si no nunca, la idea de el calentamiento global y l,os recursos y no reproducirsep ara los blancos en sus series...mientras series de negros con sus familias...parejas blanquitas con negros.....toda la percepcion y loq ue esta bien o mal lo crea para los normies lo qeu se diga en sus series y pelis...que se va repitiendo a traves de cada individuo como un altavoz...el que controla los medios, el altavoz social, el discurso y narrativa...controla como se organiza la gente y su acicon....al final es eso...no hay organizacion a nivel local, no hay conmunidad, esta todo atomizado, no hay encuentros ni discurso ni debate entre desconocidos del a misma ciudad, no hay debates ni conversaiconreal, de que es elmundo, la sociedad, que estamos haciendo, hacia donde vamos, que deberiamos ahcer y como que queremos que sea le mundo....y por eso todo esta escrito y controlado por los que si que sueltan no el debate si no su monologo...los que controlan el altavoz social


Los nuevos parrocos, los medios, los twits, netflix, hollywood

Antes no entendia porque prohiben en china o korea el itnernet occidental, ahora si, ellos hacen igual, parap rogramr bien a sus ciudadanos no es que no les dejen la info libre, es que prohiben la otra programaicon

El pez no nota el agua en el que nada, y en occidente no se ve por la mayoria (por burbuja si) la propia porgramaicon occidental

El modelo nuestro es parecido al Ruso, chino, etc....solo que hipersutil, pero la idea de fondo es la misma

Prohibido salirse dle discurso, prohibido cuesitoanr el poder, cuando els tocas bien los huevos se ve, hay mas libertad en principio porque vivimos mas en el mundo feliz que en 1984...pero cuando tocas hueso en los temas importantes tem uestran la cara 1984...la diisdencia real es censurada y atacada, llegando tambien a lo fisico en los caoss realmetne importantes (policias muertos del rollo del falso asalto al congreos de Trump en EEUU, cosas asi)

Lo demas maquillaje


----------



## Lady_A (30 Ago 2022)

La identidad de genero si esta reconocida pero la de edad es un concepto que no lo vi venir, y por lo que yo se no lo esta.

¿viajara tantos kilómetros porque es el único club femenino? De todos modos no creo que le dejen jugar con niñas de 15 años. Dice eso porque se siente como de esa edad despues de poder hacer el cambio, no que juegue con las de esa edad. Aunque el equipo con las que juega si dice que tiene menores de 20.


----------



## DonManuel (30 Ago 2022)

Hemos pasado de encerrar a locos en psiquiátricos a hacerles reverencias por su “valentía” y permitirles desnudarse con nuestras hijas. Cosas del progresismo.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

- Rey de los piratas- dijo:


> He puesto dos tochos arriba sobre esto, me alegra ver que hay gente con sentido comun a los que no se les ha impuesto aun la colonizacion cultural yanki
> 
> Y no es solo en lo sexual....alli tienen mania en llamar y tratar de niños a 30añeros, pero no en el buen sentido (todos los humanos somos niños, en niño intenro) si no en los malos, en hacerlos incapaces oa lgo asi, irrepsonasbilidad toxica, lloriqueismo barato....
> 
> ...



¿Y en qué sentido viene esto de los yankis?

Yo estoy harto de escuchar a mujeres llamar "niña" a otras mujeres de 20 y pico años. Una deformación total del lenguaje.

Creo que viene del feminismo, y el feminismo, bebe de EE.UU., sí, aunque es transnacional.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

- Rey de los piratas- dijo:


> He puesto dos tochos arriba sobre esto, me alegra ver que hay gente con sentido comun a los que no se les ha impuesto aun la colonizacion cultural yanki
> 
> Y no es solo en lo sexual....alli tienen mania en llamar y tratar de niños a 30añeros, pero no en el buen sentido (todos los humanos somos niños, en niño intenro) si no en los malos, en hacerlos incapaces oa lgo asi, irrepsonasbilidad toxica, lloriqueismo barato....
> 
> ...



¿Y en qué sentido viene esto de los yankis?

Yo estoy harto de escuchar a mujeres llamar "niña" a otras mujeres de 20 y pico años. Una deformación total del lenguaje.

Creo que viene del feminismo, y el feminismo, bebe de EE.UU., sí, aunque es transnacional.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

- Rey de los piratas- dijo:


> He puesto dos tochos arriba sobre esto, me alegra ver que hay gente con sentido comun a los que no se les ha impuesto aun la colonizacion cultural yanki
> 
> Y no es solo en lo sexual....alli tienen mania en llamar y tratar de niños a 30añeros, pero no en el buen sentido (todos los humanos somos niños, en niño intenro) si no en los malos, en hacerlos incapaces oa lgo asi, irrepsonasbilidad toxica, lloriqueismo barato....
> 
> ...



¿Y en qué sentido viene esto de los yankis?

Yo estoy harto de escuchar a mujeres llamar "niña" a otras mujeres de 20 y pico años. Una deformación total del lenguaje.

Creo que viene del feminismo, y el feminismo, bebe de EE.UU., sí, aunque es transnacional.


----------



## Panko21 (30 Ago 2022)

Joder me voy a declarar mujer y me voy a ir a jugar a la liga de baloncesto femenina a reventar las a todas


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Los nórdicos han caído. Espero que una vez mas , los países mediterráneos-católicos salven la civilización.



Holanda nórdica


----------



## REDDY (30 Ago 2022)

Eso no es progreso, eso es otra cosa.

Los fachas siempre metéis todos los trastornos y enfermedades en el saco del progreso para intentar confundir a incautos y llevároslos a vuestro terreno.

No cuela.


----------



## Elsexy (30 Ago 2022)

Pues si para ducharse al lado de buenos chochetes solo hace falta decir que eres mujer, me tendré que pasar por algún equipo femenino


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Eso no es progreso, eso es otra cosa.
> 
> Los fachas siempre metéis todos los trastornos y enfermedades en el saco del progreso para intentar confundir a incautos y llevároslos a vuestro terreno.
> 
> No cuela.



Vamos a ver.... que partidos estan todo el puto dia dando la matraca con el rollo trans????

Pues eso.


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Ago 2022)

Ojo, y se meterá en el vestuario...

Yo si soy padre le doy una paliza con pasamontañas que lo dejo en silla de ruedas.... No van a poder imputar a todos los padres, no van a saber quién ha sido.


----------



## cortoplacista (30 Ago 2022)

Cuidado no vayas a acabar sin dientes con los que sonreír, los que no tragamos progresismo y nos limpiamos el culo con sus valores somos imposibles de despistar con tanta sonrisa bobalicona y tanta gilipollez. Que te quito la tontería en media tarde _espabilao_.


----------



## Felson (30 Ago 2022)

Supongo que, por las mismas razones, si me identifico como un niño de un mes en Holanda, me librarán de cualquier cargo criminal si, por error infantil, matase a todos los diputados. Lo pregunto con total inocencia, solo para saber cuáles serán mis derechos como nonato que me considero ahora mismo.


----------



## REDDY (30 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Vamos a ver.... que partidos estan todo el puto dia dando la matraca con el rollo trans????
> 
> Pues eso.



Pero que tienen que ver los partidos políticos?
Esos sólo son comerciales a sueldo de las élites.

No tiene nada que ver con el verdadero progreso (progreso científico tecnológico-espiritual).

El progreso es otra cosa.
El progreso es respeto por quien piensa diferente (siempre que sus ideas y hechos no dañen a terceras personas), respeto por el medioambiente y por los animales en general (tú puedes cazar un animal para comértelo, pero lo que no puedes hacer es maltratar y matar animales por simple diversión como hacen muchos).
Y como dije, progresar en el ámbito de la tecnología y de la ciencia, pues hay mucho que avanzar y muchos descubrimientos por hacer (lo malo es que las élites se guardan esos descubrimientos para ellos mismos, y no se los revelan al pueblo).

Una cosa son las élites y otra el progreso.
Las élites no quieren progreso para el pueblo, al contrario, nos quieren en estado de decadencia e involución constantes.


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ago 2022)

Pues que '' la'' casen con un moro y solucionado.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ago 2022)

La noticia es real. 

Por desgracia. 

No es un bulo. 

Mas que nutrir, la verdad es que te quita las ganas de comer.

Resulta que un maromo de 32 tacos tenia permiso para jugar en un equipo femenino de menores de 20 años en su puto pueblo natal en la provincia de Drente, el problema que lo afligía es que lo discriminaban porque no le dejaban cambiarse en el vestuario de las chicas, donde logicamente habia niñas pequeñas de otros equipos del polideportivo del pueblo. Drente es un sitio mas conservador y el Geemente le dijo que nones y parece que no colaba.

Entonces lo que hizo el colega fue ir probando con clubes de futbol, alegando sus mil informes psiquiatricos, que "sufria" al no poder usar los vestuarios femeninos. En el pueblo de Lisse, en la muy moderna Holanda del Sur, parece ser que el "problema" que tenia en su pueblo de origen no le parecio tal al Geemente y lo dejaron inscribirse en el equipo y por fin poder pasear sus cojones negros como grillos por el vestuario de niñas: no hay que ser nostradamus para adivinar quien gobierna Lisse.

Y esto en un pais donde tienes que pasar un maraton burocratico para registrarte en tu puta casa, pedir un permiso para hacer un arreglo en tu puto jardin o pedir un permiso para aparcar tu puto coche en tu puta calle. 

Eso si, para ayudar a indeseables, es el mejor sitio del mundo.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (30 Ago 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Joder me voy a declarar mujer y me voy a ir a jugar a la liga de baloncesto femenina a reventar las a todas



Yo me pido volley.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ago 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Pues que '' la'' casen con un moro y solucionado.



Con lo que se esta enseñoreando la morisma de las calles de todas las ciudades holandesas cualquier dia se lleva un susto.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Pero que tienen que ver los partidos políticos?
> Esos sólo son comerciales a sueldo de las élites.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con el verdadero progreso (progreso científico tecnológico-espiritual).
> ...



Eres joven ¿verdad? Puedo estar de acuerdo contigo en algunas cosas, pero ya no existe el progreso como tal, solo el tecnologico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Ago 2022)

Yo me identifico con las niñas que llevan uniformes de falditas a cuadros, por eso me gusta verlas a la salida del colegio para enseñarles el chupa chups.


----------



## FOYETE (30 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Los nórdicos han caído. Espero que una vez mas , los países mediterráneos-católicos salven la civilización.



El niño del Tajo nacerá pronto


----------



## myles (30 Ago 2022)

Me lo dejan este a mi en un cuarto los dos solos.
Jura y perjura que será siempre una piedra inmóvil y lo seria.





Corrijo con herramienta multiuso.


----------



## Evil_ (30 Ago 2022)

Y los padres mantienen a las hijas en ese equipo.
Todos se quedaron gilipollas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Si fuese al revés, una mujer entre niños, los mismos pagafantas que intervienen en este o cualquier otro hilo por el estilo estarían diciendo "hojala me uviese pasado a mi gñe gñe"



es la misma reaccion que tienen los jueces cuando una mujer agrede sexualmente a un hombre o niño y por eso no pisan la carcel, de modo que solo se puede conseguir la igualdad depenalizando las relaciones sexuales no xonsentidas, es decir, extender a los hombres el mismo privilegio del que disfrutan las mujeres...


----------



## Tujaman (30 Ago 2022)

Lo peor no es que seáis idiotas. Lo peor es que ya no tenéis remedio. El adulto que se crea esto está dispuesto a creerse cualquier cosa..


----------



## jaimitoabogado (30 Ago 2022)

En las duchas se lo pasa en grande


----------



## spamrakuen (30 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La noticia es real.
> 
> Por desgracia.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que resulta que las niñas pequeñas que dice el OP en realidad son chicas de alrededor de 20 años.

Y algunos se preguntan porque los padres lo consienten...

Los padres no pintan nada porque probablemente todas sean mayores de edad y son mayorcitas para correr a collejas si el tipo en cuestión se empalma en mitad vestuario.

Y claro, le dejan entrenar. Es decir, nadie le reconoce realmente la edad que afirma sentir.

Claro, asi si que me creo la noticia, pero afortunadamente esta lejos de ser tal y como lo que decia el OP.


----------



## jeiper (30 Ago 2022)

Será como la peli Big, malpensados.









Big (1988)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Josh Baskin tiene trece años pero, cansado de que las chicas no le hagan caso y de que sus padres le traten como a un niño, desea ser mayor. Una noche, encuentra, en una feria, una vieja máquina que ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Calvox (30 Ago 2022)

Alguien me va a tener que explicar alguna vez por qué gente que hasta hace no tantos años estaría en un psiquiátrico bajo medicación, ahora se le dice que "si" a todos sus delirios y peor aún, a mucha gente le parece bien, porque los políticos políticos son psicópatas al fin y al cabo, ¿pero el resto?


----------



## tixel (30 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Los nórdicos han caído. Espero que una vez mas , los países mediterráneos-católicos salven la civilización.



Es q como no venga de ahí, de otro lado imposible.


----------



## Mike Littoris (30 Ago 2022)

Pues yo me identifico con un cirujano alemán de entreguerras y le trepano los testículos con unas tijeras mayo


----------



## REDDY (30 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eres joven ¿verdad? Puedo estar de acuerdo contigo en algunas cosas, pero ya no existe el progreso como tal, solo el tecnologico.



No existe ahora mismo.
Aunque yo tengo esperanza que algún día, ese progreso del que hablo sea una realidad.
Pero para eso primero hay que derrotar a los luciferinos.


----------



## Gorrión (30 Ago 2022)

Calvox dijo:


> Alguien me va a tener que explicar alguna vez por qué gente que hasta hace no tantos años estaría en un psiquiátrico bajo medicación, ahora se le dice que "si" a todos sus delirios y peor aún, a mucha gente le parece bien, porque los políticos políticos son psicópatas al fin y al cabo, ¿pero el resto?



El resto se está pinchando un tratamiento experimental y mirando hacia otro lado mientras mueren y sufren efectos secundarios.


----------



## ashe (31 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Los nórdicos han caído. Espero que una vez mas , los países mediterráneos-católicos salven la civilización.



Los nórdicos no han caido porque sioempre han estado en el suelo viendo que rapiñan a terceros y precisamente esos junto Francia para arriba lo que no quieren es que el sur levante cabeza porque sino se les caería todos los tópicos y el personal empezaría a ver que toda la degeneración del continente siempre ha venido de Francia para arriba sin olvidar a los suizos


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (31 Ago 2022)

*FEIQ NEUS *


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ago 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Vamos, que resulta que las niñas pequeñas que dice el OP en realidad son chicas de alrededor de 20 años.
> 
> Y algunos se preguntan porque los padres lo consienten...
> 
> ...



No, el problema en Drenthe lo tuvo no por las eight o nineteens, las jovenas holandesas estan más que jartas de ver rabos (aqui es tradicion que las mozas se paguen las clases de conducir a base de polvos con el de la autoescuela) y suelen ser tipo vikingas y a ese degenerado lo revientan si quieren entre tres o cuatro.

El problema que surgió en Drenthe es que esos vestuarios son comunes a todas las instalaciones del complejo deportivo y por tanto no entraba solo el equipo, iban tambien todas las niñas del complejo deportivo donde entrena el club, incluyendo madres con sus niñas pequeñas, que son las que con razón denunciaron el asunto. La gente de Drenthe es mas calvinista y "alemana" que la de holanda meridional.

Esos rollitos woke no les van a las familias de ahi. Tambien es una mala zona para la morisma, con un % minimo de musulmanes ya que los ayuntamientos no facilitan apenas ayudas ni vivienda a las conejas y los trabajos disponibles (zona agricola y logistica) son de doblar espalda desde temprano y aun asi el partido antimusulman de Geert Wilders saca buenos resultados en la región por su lado nacionalista y ultraconservador.

Por Amsterdam se tiende a creer que Paises Bajos es un sitio homogeneo de derroición progre, pero no, aqui hay calvinistas sajones que dejan a los fundamentalistas catolicos de Lefevre como unos alocados libertinos, entre mucha otra variedad de gentes.

Jugar al futbol con el equipo femenino del pueblo no tenia problema, el puto circo lo ha montado por no poder usar los vestuarios femeninos.


----------



## Kamui (31 Ago 2022)

A ver, tío degenerado al que le gustan adolescentes tiene toda la pinta, pero con "niñas pequeñas" no juega. Juega con adolescentes.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (31 Ago 2022)

"Y esto que estáis viendo, chicas, es mi pene empalmado de niña"


----------



## Marchamaliano (31 Ago 2022)

No creo que juegue con las niñas de los moros. Si lo cogen lo rajan vivo.


----------



## UpSpain (31 Ago 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Los nórdicos no han caido porque sioempre han estado en el suelo viendo que rapiñan a terceros y precisamente esos junto Francia para arriba lo que no quieren es que el sur levante cabeza porque sino se les caería todos los tópicos y el personal empezaría a ver que toda la degeneración del continente siempre ha venido de Francia para arriba sin olvidar a los suizos



Así es . Grecia, Roma y la Cruz. El resto son luteranos piratas sin cosmovisión. Como decía José Antonio los pueblos mediterráneos-catolicos tienen una unidad de destino en lo universal. Los otros pues eso buitres cortoplazistas


----------

